# [Regular Season Game 6] Houston Rockets vs. Oklahoma City Thunder



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*vs.*

*(3-2)/(2-2)*


When/Where:
*Friday, November 6, 8:30 PM ET*






















































*Brooks / Ariza / Battier / Scola / Hayes*














































*Westbrook / Sefolosha / Durant / Green / Krstic*


_*Preview*_


> Both the Oklahoma City Thunder and Houston Rockets are coming off overtime losses to the reigning NBA champions, but while the defeat was somewhat of a moral victory for the young Thunder, it felt more like a missed opportunity for Houston.
> 
> The host Rockets will have a good chance to get back on track Friday night as they try for an 11th straight win over Oklahoma City, which is trying to avoid a third consecutive loss amid a promising start.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Time to win again.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Let's get this win! That Lakers game was a tease. Let's not keep this one close and have me on the edge of the seat.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Budigner is amazing. I cant believe he has this much skill for a rookie and that we got him in the 2nd round.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

I just saw Scola dunking on the break! :O


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Playing great right now. Pushed the lead from 5 to 13.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Budinger should have gone in the lottery, GMs are just brain dead sometimes. Lack of passion basically dropped him into the second round, how silly is that?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Nice win tonight. 5 guys in double figures.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Picking up Budinger was a Spurs-esque move


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Picking up Budinger was a Spurs-esque move


Yeah, I had good hopes in the offseason, but holy crap man he is blowing away my expectations. Dude can ball...


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Yeah, I had good hopes in the offseason, but holy crap man he is blowing away my expectations. Dude can ball...


He's a perfect fit for us. His entire skillset and what he brings fits us better that Serena's tights.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Great win against a very young and athletic team.
Brooks need to pick up, The last two games he has been making a lot of mistakes.
K. Lowry with 4 blocks!


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

:shocked: Rockets first in the Southwest Division.:champagne:
Who can believe it!


----------

